# What would you call this sleigh?



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

It is, generally speaking, a bobsleigh, identified by the two short runners on each side instead of one long one. This was thought to create a smoother ride on a longer bodied sleigh, by the independant movement of the individual runners. As far as the upper carriage it looks like a freight hauling buck board.

A lot of bobsleighs had a black or green body with a different color under carriage, maroon or black. Fancier sleighs had straw colored pin striping on the body. But of course any color combination that looks good would work.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Will there be horses pulling your sleigh?! In Christmas outfits?!

Got me all excited now, it looks SO awesome!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Taffy Clayton for the info. 

Sky; we are planning on training our two Curly mares to drive as a team, but that is a bit of a far-off goal. One of the girls are pregnant so we have to wait a bit before starting. If things decide to go extraordinarily well we might have them pulling by this winter.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How wonderful! Best of luck with the pregnancy and the driving training


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks! Now I just need a pair of harnesses or at least a surcingle big enough to fit around them for ground driving in the meantime.


----------

